# Street fashion



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone here into the sneaker culture? 
Like you know companies A-Life, Crooks & Castles, The Hundreds, 10 Deep, Kid Robot, Stussy, Supreme, Mishka, all that other ish.
You know the limited releases from Nike to Vans. 
AND you collect shoes.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

there is a whole culture to sneakers? i heard of people paying big money for jordans and crap like that but i didnt know there was more to it than that. meh, everyone needs a hobby right?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry if I'm being an asshole but I don't fucking get it. They are just fucking shoes. The only goddamn difference is color when it comes to limited edtion sneakers. Can you explain why is it something you must have. Why is it that you are compelled to spend hundreds of dollars on shoes that you rarely wear becasue your to afraid to get them dirty.They are fucking sneakers, they are meant to get fucked up!!!!!!! AHHHHH I hate stupid high fashion psycho bullshit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Nah, I totally get where you're coming from Dcp. I've heard people make that arguement and I can see why they would think like that. 

I live right by New York City, and the sneaker scene is pretty huge. I guess it's the hype and all the other factors combined that makes it so pricey. I don't usually buy those type of sneakers that are incredibly hyped up and costs over $500. It's also a matter of "respect" for a lack of a better word. And that really goes with anything you "collect". The rarer it is, the more you would want it. 
I don't worship my shoes. Hell, I like my half-cab vans dirty cause they look better that way. Most I spent on shoes was roughly $200. 

And it's also fashion too.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

See to me it is rediculous to spend $200 on a pair of shoes. I destroy shoes but thats because I wear the shit out of them. The most I have ever spend is maybe $75. Like I said they are just shoes.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Preorder Neff and Back to School shizz*

How's this for ILL street fashion?
   
   

Although getting shot for the Raiders jacket would not be cool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Are these expensive?

nike sb what the dunk size 10 supreme blazer espo - eBay (item 180270964855 end time Aug-07-08 19:32:31 PDT)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Haha yeah. 
whatthedunks are pretty hyped up so they go for alot. 

Nike SB Pigeons. Most infamous shoes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> Although getting shot for the Raiders jacket would not be cool.


It's not 1991


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Rhett056 said:


> It's not 1991


HAHA! nice


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for making me feel old...:laugh:


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

i know some of my boys are into it. i went over to my friends house and he was showin off about some shoes, i think he called them tiffany dunks.
and i was like why are they tiffany?
"because they got the tiffany's color!!"
?*confused*?

(he meant the color on the dunks was that baby blue on tiffanys gift boxes)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Haha yeah the Tiffany Dunks. Those are pretty expensive too. I'm not really into all the Nike hype though. I'm more of a Van's person.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Suburban Blend - Ya gotta love NWA


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

i have worn the same chucks since i was 16, im 20 now, and not only are the outsides worn to hell, but the insides where my heels touch the sole are wearing thin. i would rather have shoes with memories than expensive shoes. 

when i was in high school some of my buds started buying the walmart "old man" type shoes with the velcro, they caught on really well and before you knew it, everyone had a pair.


----------

